# 28" Kenda Executioners



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

I came across some new 28" Executioners from Kenda on their site, 28x9x14 and 28x11x14. Kenda says none are out in the market yet but distributors are able to place orders for them........thought I'd pass that along in case anyone is interested. No specs on weight or tread depth yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------

